# Transformers



## coralbayfl (Dec 3, 2008)

Has anyone built a homebrew transformer? I was thinking something in the range 0-24vDC for track power (controlled by a variable resistor (throttle) however, something on the high amp side, maybe say about 30 amps output. There are some nice digital volt/amp displays on ebay that can be placed in the circuit (on ebay for just a few $). Any thoughts?


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't want you to burn your layout or more down..... 300 to 600 watts DC is dangerous!!! Big UL approved units are hard to find.. 

But some combination of Jameco Mean Well 24v/ 28v DC power supply hooked thru a Bridgewerks addon controller mite be a STUDY option. 

I own one of each..... but don't have the guts to try 'em out......


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The problem is that today, to find an a/c transformer that will supply even 10 amps at 16+ volts is extremely expensive, not even including the circuit to "throttle" it. At the cost of Meanwells on the 'bay, it just no longer makes economic sense unless you run across something unique.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You can buy a 24 volt 27 amp Meanwell from jameco.com for $180 .... look around and you can find a PWM throttle for about $40 or less (someone on this forum found one) ... 

Can be done.... buy fuses! 

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you need 30 AMPS.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

I run a pwm unit straight out of jaycar for about 50 bucks, it can handle up to 10 amp, but it needs a big heat sink and also a couple of circuitbrakers/ fuses. 
It is a kemo m171 it comes with the potentiometer and instrucktions, it runs my locos very smooth, no issues but it is limited to 5 amp without the heatsink and 10 amp with a heatsink, but then agin for $50 bucks i cant complain.... 
Kind regads michael


----------

